# Toronto - Orange Blonde Rabbit (Dwarf?) needs a loving experienced owner...



## tofuhead (Sep 11, 2008)

Let me introduce you to Margot
http://www.flickr.com/photos/babymeat/235361747/in/set-72157601497362147/

I have had her for a year and I am over the moon in love with her but I am sadly allergic to her. I tried to keep her has long as I could but I have made a firm decision to give her away. Another reason why I must give her away is that she does not get along with Chechi http://www.flickr.com/photos/babymeat/235361749/in/set-72157601497362147/

who I have had for four years. They want to kill each other despite attempts to have them get along chechi was injured severely at the hands of merciless margot lol.
I will only give margot away to someone who is an experienced rabbit owner and I know how lovely and great this place is when it comes to responsible experienced LOVING rabbit owners...Margot deserves the best because she is honestly the best rabbit I have ever had. Compared to Chechi, Margot is very loving, VERY patient, she LOVES to binky jump in the air and follow you around playing tag. Her spirit her vibe is soft, loving, always pleasant. She has no attitude. A true companion and joy to have for someone who ADORES rabbits. But sadly I'm allergic to her hair! If you have any questions about her you can email me. I'll be happy to answer them. I'll keep margot as long as I can until i find the most suitable owner because she deserves the best...Hope to hear from any of you fine owners.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 19, 2008)

What kind of bun is Chechi?The one I see, she looks Rex or part Rex.


----------



## Haley (Sep 19, 2008)

Are they both spayed and neutered? If not, bonding would be much easier if they were. 

Also, have you tried buying a HEPA filter for your home? I have severe asthma and allergies and 5 bunnies Also, some people are more allergic to the hay than the bunnies so wearing gloves when handling it helps (or even a painters mask). Using hay cubes sometimes works as well.


----------



## tofuhead (Sep 26, 2008)

chechi is an opal mini rex.


----------



## tofuhead (Sep 26, 2008)

they are both not spayed. i read somewhere that it isn't advised to spay rabbits when they are older? is this true?


what hepa filter do you recommend? 

i havent seen haycubes at any of the petshops in toronto i gotta research into that.

the bunnies live with me in my room and i clean every day. but i have made a firm decision i must let margot go.


----------



## dquesnel (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi, it is absolutely a good idea to spay them. A spay is safe until they start to show compromised health, but if they are otherwise healthy then it is safe.

Many does will die due to uterine cancer if they are not spayed- it is very very high. Because they can live 10+ years, by spaying them you can give them a great chance of living all those years as a companion to you.

I think too the suggestions that people make to you are to help you out since it would be sad to have to give away a loved companion, so I hope you don't take offense to the suggestions. I think people here are very helpful, and even if you have made the determined decision to let her go there may still be the slightest chance that she could stay with you. How are you sure that you are allergic only to her? It would be sad to rehome her if it turned out it is not the bunny you were allergic to. Best of luck!

*tofuhead wrote: *


> they are both not spayed. i read somewhere that it isn't advised to spay rabbits when they are older? is this true?
> 
> 
> what hepa filter do you recommend?
> ...


----------



## tofuhead (Sep 26, 2008)

I have had chechi since she was a baby before I took on Margot years later and i am allergic specifically to margot's dander. 

I do appreciate that you guys are trying to help me. I did read somewhere that it's advised only to spay young rabbits not adult rabbits. Am I wrong?


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

I have seen from young to 7 even 8 years old. An they come through fine.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 26, 2008)

They are both beautiful bunnies. I hope you can find her a home.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow Margot sure is a pretty bunny! I hope someone can give her a wonderful home. 

Emily


----------



## kirst3buns (Sep 28, 2008)

I read or have heard somewhere that rabbits can safely be spayed until they are 6 years old. After that, they may be spayed if they are deemed healthy enough by a vet.


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 30, 2008)

*tofuhead wrote:*

I did read somewhere that it's advised only to spay young rabbits not adult rabbits. 



Not true. Shelters/rescuesspaysomewhat older does all the time. I jsut got one done that is at least three years old. Also, if Margot were spayed, it would make her more "adoptable" as her new owner wouldn't have to worry about getting it done.


----------



## tofuhead (Nov 1, 2008)

hello.... anybody out there interested? please let me know if you have any questions.

i would spay margot before giving her away but i'm paying for chechi's vet bills. chechi has a cyst on her back.


----------



## tofuhead (Nov 18, 2008)

hi hope everyone is well. just wanted to ask if anybody out there is interested don't hesitate to email [email protected] or msg me on the forum, if you have any questions about margot. i'm looking for an experienced owner because margot's deserves a loving owner. thank you.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 18, 2008)

Still no takers? Some humane societies and rescues will let you list your bunny for adoption on their website, which might be another option. She is so adorable, as is Chechi. I also see you never got a response on what kind of filter is good. I have this one: http://www.kaz.com/kaz/store/product/ae47b8e3ee3a92ee6b42a0f8efee52fc/

Although my allergies are by no means gone with the filter, it does help. However, my allergies are primarily to the hay. I only get bothered by the fur if some airborne stuff gets in my face (ie it comes up from the bunny while petting/brushing, and gets in my face/on my nose). I also take 2 allergy medicines year round (although I have since I was a kid).


----------



## tofuhead (Dec 3, 2008)

thank you for your help. i appreciate it tonyshuman. ill see what i can do about posting with the humane society here.


----------



## Meeku (Dec 5, 2008)

Wish I were closer. She is beautiful and I really hope you can find a loving home for her.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 24, 2008)

She doesn't quite look like a dwarf, but she's gorgeous. If i lived closer, i would take her in until i found her a more appropriate home for her(i can't keep mine in the house, they're in a heated barninstead) she looks like such a sweetie. Canada's still a five hour drive north of me.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 24, 2008)

She's very beautiful. A friend took in an unwanted rabbit from an agriculture-based person and had the female spayed at age five. She did fine with the rabbit-savvy vet. Good thing, because uterine endometriosis was discovered at the spay procedure. That female is now an ANCIENT, 8-9 yrs. OLD! 

Females have serious territorial issues if they aren't spayed.

On this Christmas Eve morning, I will send a prayer that beautiful Margot found a home to live in ~ and be cherished for many years to come. I'm glad you'll watch over her until she finds the right home. She's Beautiful. :hearts


----------



## tofuhead (Feb 26, 2009)

thank you for your kind comments.


margot is with me and i really hope we find a suitable owner one day.


----------



## tofuhead (May 4, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## tonyshuman (May 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry you can't find this beauty a home. Any luck with the local shelter, or maybe a local rescue? It looks like www.rabbitrescue.ca will list your rabbit through their website.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 4, 2009)

^^^^ Really wonderful rescue! I hope they will be able to help.


----------



## Cannuck (Jul 28, 2009)

Margot is beautiful! I'd take her in to our bunch if we were closer 

Any luck yet?


----------



## tofuhead (Jul 29, 2009)

i still have margot and yes, i'm still looking for a loving owner for her. she deserves the best home because she's the best rabbit. 

thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## Cannuck (Jul 29, 2009)

*tofuhead wrote: *


> i still have margot and yes, i'm still looking for a loving owner for her. she deserves the best home because she's the best rabbit.
> 
> thanks for your kind comments.


She looks like she is full of personality too! I really do wish TO wasn't so far from me. If I hear of any one up that way that is looking I will let you know. Every Bunny deserves a family!


----------



## tofuhead (Jul 30, 2009)

thank you very much, canuuck. that's so kind of you.


----------

